# Hooking MP3 Player to 06 325xi



## z3davis (Dec 9, 2005)

Guys I tried the aux port and went through the radio manual.. Does it only work with IPOD's? I have a Creative Zen v that I was trying to plug in and it does not work. Will it? :dunno:


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

z3davis said:


> Guys I tried the aux port and went through the radio manual.. Does it only work with IPOD's? I have a Creative Zen v that I was trying to plug in and it does not work. Will it? :dunno:


Any audio player with a 3.5mm audio jack will play thru the BMW's aux input. I assume you have a male/male jumper cable and set the audio mode to "AUX" when the device is connected. The audio mode does not switch automatically to AUX when a device is connected - it must be switched manually. Check you owners manual on how to toggle between the audio sources.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

z3davis said:


> Guys I tried the aux port and went through the radio manual.. Does it only work with IPOD's? I have a Creative Zen v that I was trying to plug in and it does not work. Will it? :dunno:


The Zen will play through the AUX port, but not offer any type of charging or steering wheel control. For this, you need an iPod and iPod integration kit offered from BMW.


----------

